# Café de Paris Butter?



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Recipes anyone?


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

3 sardines
1 Tbsp Ketchup
1 1/2 tsp Dijon mustard
1 Tbsp capers
2 shallots
6 tbsp chopped parley
3 tbsp cut chives
1 tbsp dill, chopped
1 tsp fresh thyme
1 tsp dry tarragon
1 tsp fresh rosemary
1 garlic clove
1 tsp Cognac
1 tsp Madeira
1/2 tsp Wocestershire sauce
3 white peppercorns
1/2 tsp paprika
1/4 green pepper
1/2 tsp curry powder
pinch Cayenne
juice of 1/4 lemon
Zest of 1/8 lemon
300 gr butter, room temp.

Buzz everything but the butter until smooth. If too thick, add sardine oil (or other oil). Allow to rest for one day. Incorporate the butter. Serve with roasted or grilled meats.


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

I just refurbished my spices from Penzey's and they all arrived today---I have all that stuff..! Wow, something new to try.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Yup.
I think that was a trick question to see who would be the sucker to post such a long recipe!

(Happy to oblige..!)


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

It's 1/4 bell pepper.
As for anchovies, I don't see why not. Of course then it would be called Beurre Café de Crudeau


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Does anybody know if you can cook with café de Paris? Or must it be served cool?


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

I found an alternate recipe: (I think it's easy enough to figure what the ingredients are but if you need a translation, let me know.)
BTW: c.a.s. are tablespoons

1 échalote 
1 c.a.s de persil 
2 gousses d'ail 
3 cornichons 
2 filets d'anchois 
1 c.a.s de Worcester[emoji]8482[/emoji] sauce 
1 c.a.s de moutarde forte 
1 c.a.c de curry de madras 
1 pincée de thym 
1 pincée de marjolaine 
1 c.a.s de sauce soja Kikkoman[emoji]8482[/emoji] 
150 gr. de beurre 
150 gr. d'Astra[emoji]8482[/emoji] 10% 
sel, poivre

The original recipe is a closely guarded secret. The butter was created to lauch a unique concept in the food industry: a single item menu. In the case of Café de Paris in Geneva, it was the entrecôte. Any recipe that you find will be an imitation. Sad isn't it?


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Thank you for the recipes. Have you made this yourself? Is the flavor worth the effort?

Here is the above recipe translated to English: can someone fill in the c.a.s/c.a.c equivalents?

1 shallot 
1 parsley c.a.s 
2 cloves of garlic 
3 gherkins 
2 anchovy nets 
1 c.a.s of Worcester[emoji]8482[/emoji] sauce 
1 English mustard c.a.s 
1 c.a.c of curry of Madras 
1 thyme pinch 
1 pinch of marjoram 
1 sauce c.a.s Kikkoman[emoji]8482[/emoji] soya 
150 gr.. of butter 
150 gr. of Astra[emoji]8482[/emoji] 10% 
salt, pepper


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Anchovy nets?  I think that would be anchovy fillets!  

I made it a long time ago (I think)..
I seem to remember that it stayed in my freezer a really long time and we just couldn't find enough ways to use it. We tired of it pretty quickly to...

I think it was the curry that I didn't like. Make sure you use a good quality one, and use it sparingly. Maybe using a hint of curry paste might taste fresher...

By the way, why were you asking for the recipe? What are you planning?


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Someone was asking about it somewhere else, I can't remember where.... epicurious maybe? Tried to find it and only came up with one or two. Figured someone here would have an idea or two. I probably won't do anything with it unless I find more info on people who have actually tasted versions themselves and volunteer their opinions.


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

c.a.c. = teaspoon
c.a.s. = tablespoon


----------

